# Sunrise Festival



## starfishflowers (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone going to Sunrise Festival this year???


I WANT TO GO!


----------



## Geri (Feb 11, 2008)

I've never heard of it. Where and when is it?


----------



## JTG (Feb 11, 2008)

Somewhere near Yeovil, last weekend in May


----------



## starfishflowers (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep thats the one.

Not been before - but quite like the sound of it!


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 11, 2008)

Went last year, it was properly awesome, and i generally hate hippyish looking festivals. Probably going again, depends on funds.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> Anyone going to Sunrise Festival this year???
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO!



I thought it was all looking a bit iffy but apparently its on as usual.
I shall be there.
It's about a mile from where I went to school and a few miles from yeovil where I (unfortunately) lived for many years and 10 miles from where me and all the organisers live so its more or less a big reunion for me.
It's a good festival, well worth supporting. 
There's loads of space to fall about in, a very chilled crowd, no stress getting in and out and they've been really lucky with the weather each year so far.


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 19, 2008)

Got ticket booked the other day - yeah.... looking forward to it, tres very much!!

Perhaps see you there! 

Just gotta plan my august festivities now - no fest planned as yet for that month.... but that will have to change


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2008)

We got tix the other day too, any other urbs going? (actually, perhaps there's something in the festies forum...)


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 19, 2008)

It sounds beautiful


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> We got tix the other day too, any other urbs going? (actually, perhaps there's something in the festies forum...)



where's the festies forum?

how does it work when you're trying to meet people when you've no idea what they look like?
festivals are full of people looking out for other people arent they.
mix in a few beers and rugs and it could become a right mission


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2008)

better than that, found the thread for it...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=232587&highlight=sunrise+celebration

And no idea, never managed to meet anyone at a festival from urban. Closest i got was knowing that some urbs would be in a beer tent at 4pm on a certain day at beautiful days 2006, and lying in my tent nearby thinking i should be there, but feeling too hanging...


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> better than that, found the thread for it...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=232587&highlight=sunrise+celebration
> 
> And no idea, never managed to meet anyone at a festival from urban. Closest i got was knowing that some urbs would be in a beer tent at 4pm on a certain day at beautiful days 2006, and lying in my tent nearby thinking i should be there, but feeling too hanging...



well done. i found the festies forum but didnt make it as far as the sunrise thread.

funny how that happens isnt it.
you go 95% of the way but the last little bit seems like a bridge too far.

or something like that


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 19, 2008)

diddly do dah........off to sunrise i go


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd hang back a bit dood, it's probably just a field with cows in right now.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 19, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> I'd hang back a bit dood, it's probably just a field with cows in right now.



it's mostly underwater apparently
as is most of the land in somerset atm


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 20, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> I'd hang back a bit dood, it's probably just a field with cows in right now.



Nope - got the bag packed..and i'mmmmmmmmm off now!


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 20, 2008)

You can get the ciders in then...


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 20, 2008)

i ve drunk all the cider - got you all one in


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 20, 2008)

spent quite a bit of my time at the last one pinned to the earth by too much ketamine.

hopefully won't be repeating that this year


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 21, 2008)

ummmm...do like some K meself, along with DMT - brilliant!


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 21, 2008)

starfishflowers said:


> ummmm...do like some K meself, along with DMT - brilliant!


hardcore 

do you want a few thousand mushies with that?


----------



## starfishflowers (Mar 23, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> hardcore
> 
> do you want a few thousand mushies with that?



yeah, wont say no


----------

